# fluoro y fluorine



## vikita

Tengo una confusión con estos dos términos, y no sé si debo traducir fluoro como fluoro y fluorine como flúor o si ambos significan flúor.

En el texto:
cycloalkyl groups may optionally be halogen substituted e.g. sustituted by FLUORO.
y luego:
The term "halogen" comprises FLUORINE (-F), chlorine (-Cl)...

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## mprm86

No sé si fluoro existe como palabra en inglés (ni en español). En cuanto a fluorine, se traduce por flúor.


----------



## mprm86

Chécate esta liga: http://www.chemsoc.org/cgi-shell/empower.exe?DB=goldbook


----------



## Orlan

I agree with mprm... I've only heard fluorine=flúor


----------



## mazbook

Fluoro is a prefix.  In the example you've given, 





> cycloalkyl groups may optionally be halogen substituted e.g. sustituted by FLUORO.


the cycloalkyl group may be replaced by a FLUOROALKYL group.  The compound would then be called a FLUOROCARBON.

Facíl ¿No?

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## chics

Fluoro no existe, el elemneto químico es *Flúor*. Un halógeno con símbolo químico *F*

Pero como bien dice mazbook, existe *fluoro* como prefijo usado en la nomenclatura de compuestos químicos.

Luego, si va solo, siempre *flúor*. Si es parte de una palabra describiendo un compuesto, puede ser *fluoro-...*


----------



## psicutrinius

Todos los halógenos terminan en -ine en inglés (Fluorine Chlorine, Bromine, Iodine).

Las sales de ácidos -hídricos (que son casi únicamente los de esos elementos), en español terminan en -uro (fluoruro, cloruro, bromuro, ioduro), y en inglés cambian la -n por -d, o sea:

Flúor, fluoruro
fluorine, fluoride

Cloro, cloruro
chlorine, chloride

etc.

Como dicen chics y mazbook, para compuestos (principalmente orgánicos) de flúor, pero usando sólo el término genérico, para una familia de hidrocarburos en el que se haya sustituido el H por F (total o parcialmente), se le llama "fluoro-..."


----------



## vikita

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios y ayuda, cada día es una nueva oportunidad de aprender juntos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Vanest

Una pregunta, entonces, 'fluorotoluene' se traduciría 'fluorotolueno'? Muchas gracias.


----------



## chics

*Sí*, pero ojo! Desconocemos el contexto, si hablas en general, etc. pero en formulación química eso es solo parte del nombre, si no tiene más radicales, al menos, tienes que poner un numerito delante para saber en qué esquina está el flúor.
Por ejemplo: 4-fluorotolueno.


----------



## Vanest

Gracias. El resto del contexto es: "Reagent grade ox p-xylene 99%, napthalene 99%, HPLC grade of dichloromethane 99.9%, _m_-fluorotoluene and sodium hydroxide were purchased..."
Yo lo traduje así: "Grado reactivo de p-Xileno 99%, naftaleno 99%, HPLC grado de diclorometano 99,9%, _m_-fluorotolueno e hidróxido de sodio se compraron..."
Garcias


----------

